# Programming Guide with "Info Not Available"



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Three times in the past three weeks, my ViP622 has come back from it's nightly update with incomplete guide info. (This may have started since the download of L616, but I can't be certain.) For any show currently airing, the guide info is there, but for any show outside of an hour or two forward, it just states "Info Not Available"; (on all channels). It takes 6-18 hours for the guide to completely populate with info for the next 7-10 days.
Now, the nuissance is that it also resets all the timers I had set. So, if I had skipped any future recordings, that timer comes back as enabled once the programming guide does. I then have to again go through and skip any future recordings I do want.
This isn't a big deal, but it's starting to happen on a regular basis, and is an annoyance more than anything. Does anyone know what might be happening, and what I can do to prevent it?

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm not sure why it's happening but the next time you see it try running a check switch from the installation -> point dish menu. When you exit after a check switch it will force a guide refresh. Hopefully it will clean up whatever corruption/issues you are having.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Doing a check disk usually flushes the bad data from the guide and a download starts it as a new. That is what I do when I have guide problems.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks. The same issue happened again this morning. I did the check switch, and the guide did come back intact. So, thanks very much for that.

However, any future timers that I previously had "skipped", were now "restored". If anyone has any ideas what might be happening, or how to solve it, I'd appreciate it! (This is happening more and more it seems . . . )


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If this is the first time you've done the 'check switch guide update' let's see if the problem goes away, if not I'd suggest calling Dish for additional help. I typically see something like this happen maybe once or twice over the course of the year. If it's happening daily, or weekly there may be something else going on.

As for having to restore all your skipped stuff, that is probably just a side affect of clearing and repopulating the guide data.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

My 722s (two of them) have had a rash of "Info Not Avaiable" listings over the past few days.

I think DISH is just having issues with Tribune's listings.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

kucharsk said:


> My 722s (two of them) have had a rash of "Info Not Avaiable" listings over the past few days.
> 
> I think DISH is just having issues with Tribune's listings.


Tribune listing problems usually only effect specific shows or channels having incorrect info.

Note a common reason for the problem is bad weather at the time your system does it maintance.


----------



## DishTech6342 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok to update your program guide what you need to do is:
1.Press the menu button upper left side
2.Press 6 for system setup
3.press 1 for installation
4.Press 1 for point dish
5.Press Select on Check Switch
6.Make sure SuperDISH and Alternate are not checked
7.Select Test and let it do the test 
8.When its done Select Done and then Done
9.Press Live TV and let it aquire signal then it will download your program guide. If it takes and extremely long time(etc 15mins or longer) Let me know


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Tribune listing problems usually only effect specific shows or channels having incorrect info.
> 
> Note a common reason for the problem is bad weather at the time your system does it maintance.


Yes, but at least for me it wasn't all channels.

For example, last night I had guide info available for most every channel except Bravo starting at 3:00 AM (when it would have just been "Paid Program" anyway.)

No bad weather here at all.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Since the Check Switch test that was recommended, I have not had any problems. (By the way, it did take almost fifteen minutes for the program guide to download.) If this occurs again, I'll be sure to post an update.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

An easier and much simpler fix would be to pull up the Guide (EPG-electronic program guide) and press 999, then the right arrow (Browse button). That should force the guide to go 999 hours ahead in the future and force-download the guide.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

But, that does not clean out the existing Guide data. If there is corruption in the data the Check Switch Test will be a better clean up and ensure you get a completely new Guide.


----------

